# Farewell



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 17, 2009)

There doesn't happen to be a farewell forum. I suppose the moderators don't want people to leave.

Anyway the PB has been a major part of my life and growing process over the last 5 years or so. You guys are great role models and have really helped to put my faith in context and I have learnt a lot. I remember when I first joined the PB I wanted or thought I could know everything. I joined in so many debates way over my head and then after a while I realized my own limitations. Since then I have mostly read the debates and kept my own discussion to less intense topics. This has really humbled me and I guess I value the experience here. I have never found a board like this on the internet.

Next week I fly out of New Zealand and leave pretty much for good. My life is being packed into a 20kg bag and then I am off. I am so glad I learnt good financial management and how to live a disciplined life here on the PB otherwise who knows how I would move all my stuff.

Long story short where I am going I will not have access to the PB. Enough said. Will be around for the next week but I am not sure how much time I will have to spend online amidst all the chaos so I decided to tell you all this now.

Farewell


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 17, 2009)

Have fun and God Bless!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 17, 2009)

May Our Lord be with you in all your future endeavors!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 17, 2009)

I pray you will honor and serve God boldly!


----------



## Theognome (Jun 17, 2009)

Fair journeys! We'll see each other eventually.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Jun 17, 2009)

Can you leave us with an update on the girlfriend situation before you go? I love hearing about you, her, her folks, the cross-cultural situation, and the baby (if I remember correctly). Will she go with you or will you return to her? I know, I'm nosy, but you've got us invested! If you really would rather not say, no worries! 

Pray all goes well♥


----------



## Berean (Jun 17, 2009)

Godspeed, Fraser!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 17, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Can you leave us with an update on the girlfriend situation before you go? I love hearing about you, her, her folks, the cross-cultural situation, and the baby (if I remember correctly). Will she go with you or will you return to her? I know, I'm nosy, but you've got us invested! If you really would rather not say, no worries!
> 
> Pray all goes well♥


I am returning to her. I have been in New Zealand over the last few months just tying up my affairs here etc... I intend to propose not long after getting back and of course after I ask her father for formal permission. 

Maybe I will contact someone on the PB to inform you guys of when we are engaged and married etc...


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 17, 2009)

Lord be with you!


----------



## turmeric (Jun 17, 2009)

Godspeed!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 17, 2009)

My heart goes out to you Fraser. 

Be Encouraged brother and go with God's blessing.


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 17, 2009)

Grace and peace, brother.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 17, 2009)

Grace & Peace.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jun 17, 2009)

Blessings out to you brother,I pray God's best for you and your sweetheart!


----------



## ww (Jun 17, 2009)

Godspeed and God Bless Fraser!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 17, 2009)

Blessings to you!


----------



## py3ak (Jun 17, 2009)

We will miss you. God's blessings rest upon you, and pour forth from you upon others. It's been a real joy knowing you online, and I hope that your access won't be permanently cut off.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 17, 2009)

Blessings, brother.


----------



## A.Hudson (Jun 17, 2009)

Grace and peace brother


----------



## Idelette (Jun 17, 2009)

May God be with you wherever you go!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jun 17, 2009)

Grace and peace brother


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 18, 2009)

May your life be to the glory of the King. Farewell


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 18, 2009)

Grace, Peace and fair journeys brother


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 18, 2009)

We will miss you and you have our prayers!


----------



## Timothy William (Jun 18, 2009)

and


----------



## jambo (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you for your input into the PB and may God richly bless you, encourage, strengthen and sustain you throughout the next stage of your life.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 18, 2009)

Godspeed and Every Blessing, Fraser.

Keep your powder dry.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 18, 2009)

May God's blessings be upon you!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 18, 2009)

Grace and Peace brother,

Don.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 18, 2009)

A privilege to have followed your story. A joy to know that the Lord goes with you where we cannot. God bless you.


----------



## caddy (Jun 19, 2009)

God Bless and keep you!


----------



## janimar (Jun 19, 2009)

God bless you Fraser.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jun 19, 2009)

Bless you in your journey!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother, have a good trip and a good stay. However, you can definitely access the PB from there by proxy server, if not directly. The time here during my time there was extraordinarily helpful. So do check back in - just be careful with names, etc. and you'll be fine. We were watched and had our mail opened, etc. but I stayed on here - it was well worth the risk.

Take care and _zhu ni yi lu shun feng_.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks.

Just waiting for visa now. Too much to go into but please pray for all this.


----------

